# More on winter heating costs



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this has been covered before but thought I'd cover the ground again for new members. 

I've heard all kinds of prices quoted for winter heating but FWIW, my experiences have been:

We have 9 radiators that can be powered by either a wood burning stove or a diesel boiler and our domestic hot water is from a gas boiler. 

I should say that we're cold souls because we lived in Africa for so long so don't stint on staying warm.

So far this winter, (using the wood burner) we put the heating on around 1200 hours and usually put the last log on the burner around 2100 and this keeps the radiators nice and warm until about 0000 hours.

We burn about 2 cubic metres of firewood a month at a cost of E45 per cubic metre. (of hardwood)

We haven't used the diesel boiler a great deal but from our limited use of it, I'd say the cost is about 20% - 25% more than the wood. 

Our domestic hot water uses an 11 kg (I think) gas bottle about every 3 - 4 weeks. 

Hope that helps someone.


----------

